# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Нужна конфигурация 1 с торговля и склад релиз 8.7

## buj

ЗВсем привет мне очень нужна конфигурация 1 с предприятие торговля и склад релиз 8.7, плиз если у кого есть выложите в этой теме. Спасибо .

----------


## buj

Друзья в этой теме я предлагаю делиться уроками, советами, КНИГАМИ по конфигурации 1 с торговля и склад релиз 8.7.  И вобще все про 1 с:D

----------


## johnsm123

смотри тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9495 если под 7 платформу, тут по д 8 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=529 , и сначала пользуйся поиском

----------


## Commandor

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------

dududu (26.04.2012)

----------


## VLDolph

> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


перезалейте пожалуйста конфу, очень нужно

----------

